# Deer and the weather



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone finding any deer that have succumbed to the weather? Neighbor found a late season little doe this past week. I think it's mother got hit on the highway last month and it's twin was not around either. It was sleeping in our flower bed and I put some feed out about every couple days. The thing I noticed was it just acted lost without the mother hanging with it. May be something to that and maybe not. I notice most of the late born fawns i see stay close to momma until spring. If that is the case if someone shoots the old doe then some of these little ones may not make it through the winter. Any thoughts??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm seeing quite a few little ones hanging with mom. I don't see them nursing though so I don't believe it has any bearing on whether they make it through the winter if mom is around. In late summer and into fall I always see them nursing their young. Just what I've noticed on my place.

I know one thing with all the snow on the ground times are tough. I'm seeing tons of deer all day long looking for food right out the kitchen window. It's not uncommon to see 8-10 deer at all times of the day. They're hungry for sure. Saw a group of 7 bucks around 1:00 pm the other day.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Mast in some areas was really poor this past fall. Deer didn't have a chance to bulk up, particularly where I hunt in WV. They may be a heck of a winter kill in some areas.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Mast in some areas was really poor this past fall. Deer didn't have a chance to bulk up, particularly where I hunt in WV. They may be a heck of a winter kill in some areas.


Yeah, i live below Marietta on the Wv side and the deer cleaned up early on mast since it was spotty. Deer have been all over the yards and even coming on the porch looking for a crumb. The other part of the state got hammered with about 12 to 20+ inches last week. Hope we have some more melt off before we get it again. I put a couple trail cams in Oh out after Christmas to see what was still moving. In less than a week i had 260 pics over a couple places i tossed out some feed. I did have 5 bucks in but no turkeys. Strange no turkeys because the farm is loaded with them. I would say they moved close to corn and bean fields. I have noticed a lot of farmers never got their corn picked. I did see one farmer picking corn a week ago last Saturday.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Haven't found any winter killed deer yet, but, considering the severity of this winter, I have to believe there are some around. My buddy puts out corn in a thicket behind his house. His property borders a 90 acre farm. The deer, and other wild critters, are cleaning up every kernel of corn he puts out! 

We've also gone out the past two weeks and put out corn at our game club, filling feeders and putting corn at random locations. Every place we put corn got blitzed! Not a kernel left! This is the starving time. If you're going to feed wildlife, do it now! There won't be anything green out their to eat until April!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Another report. No winter kills found yet, but last week my buddy called to say he had seen over 20 deer in a herd in a field near his house. A couple days later, my Sis, who lives near Mesopotamia with a large farm across the road, sends me an e-mail telling me they saw about 30 deer in a group out in a field there. So, obviously the deer are still around, and this weather has them yarded up.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Herd has looked good on our farm so far really don't think our weather effects to extreme like up north even though its a bad weather to ohio!


----------

